# Daten zu Slayer 2006 Rahmen



## Freeze666 (29. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch bei meiner Suche helfen? Da ich einen occ. Slayer 2006 Rahmen in 21" gekauft habe und mir diesen aufbauen möchte ein paar Fragen dazu. 

- Kettenlinie
- Tretlagerbreite
- Durchmesser Sattelstütze
- Welche 1 1/8 Steuerlager (Aussenliegend, integreated...)?
- Durchmesser Befestigung Umwerfer?

Gibt es evtl. Ein Manual zum Rahmen mit all diesen Daten?
Klar könnte ich diese Fragen alle selber beantworten, wenn ich den Rahmen schon hätte. Da ich mir die Teile aber schon vorher besorgen möchte, bin ich für alle Infos die mir weiter helfen sehr dankbar.


----------



## Dome_2001 (29. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube das hier müsste passen

http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/Quickview_SXCu.SS.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (29. Juli 2012)

Etwas kann ich helfen:

Tretlagerbreite 73mm
Sattelstütze 30,9; Klemme 34,9
Steuersatz ganz klassisch mit außenliegenden Lagerschalen

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


Edit: zu spät...kommt davon, wenn man vor dem Abschicken nicht nochmal hochscrollt.


----------



## hugolost (29. Juli 2012)

Er hat aber bestimmt das "New" Slayer und nicht das SS/SXC.

Aber das was Fabeymer gepostet hat stimmt.


----------



## Freeze666 (10. August 2012)

Danke an alle schonmal für all die Infos.
Ja, ich habe das ältere Slayer, aber die Daten stimmen trotzdem nicht schlecht hab ich bemerkt 

Nun habe ich aber bemerkt, dass mein SRAM Umwerfer NICHT passt 
Muss ich da wirklich einen XT verbauen? Und welcher müsste es sein, denn auch hier gibt es verschiedene.
Für Infos wäre ich euch echt dankbar dazu.


----------

